# Sony SAL-18200 vs. SAL-1680Z



## ferdna (Jun 2, 2007)

Hello,

   I have a Sony SAL-18200, it came with my Sony DSLR-A100H
and i would like to know the difference between the one
i own and the Sony SAL-1680Z i don't know what is the
difference between the two...

can anyone provide me with more info?
and if not much to ask... can you tell me/explain
the differences in "lenses mm"
and i would like to use my lens/cam with this telescope


(I'm new into photography... really, really new)


Thank You.



Regards,
   Fernie


----------



## shorty6049 (Jun 3, 2007)

well, first of all, the lens YOu got, is a different zoom range. yours is a super zoom , meaning it covers a pretty wide range. the other one goes from fairly wide to kind of mid range. yours is a lower end lens (just like the 18-70 which i got with mine) and that other lens is a high quality pro level lens . the Carl Zeiss name that this lens carries makes it about twice as expensive as it should be.  the zeiss lens also has a little better aperture range, so you can get more light in at all focal lengths. any other questions? just PM me or something, hope that helps a little


----------



## ferdna (Jul 18, 2007)

than you for the explanation...

now, can the SAL-18200 be used to take all types
of pictures or is it specific just to landscapes?


is the SAL-1680Z better to take pictures of models?


Thank You.

Regards,
    Fernie


----------

